# Can you lodge two visa apps?



## jlo5616 (Jul 15, 2008)

Hello,

Okay I am presently looking at lodging a visa application. My question is, can I apply for the skilled visa now, but take a sponsored visa should one come up sooner? Ideally I want to go to Australia in November 2008, but a skilled visa would take a long time. So I am thinking, as a back up I could apply for the skilled visa so that at least some day I can go, but in the mean time I'll try and find an employer willing to sponsor.

I was also thinking of applying for the work and holiday one because it takes a lot less time to get, and at the same time apply for the skilled worker visa so that I can at least go in November and work, but in a year when I get my skilled one I can override the work and holiday and be able to stay and not get kicked out! Is that doable?

Anyone have any experience with multiple visas?

Thanks!

Jenni


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Jenni, 

I guess an agent should really answer this one to check that it's okay to do that. 

Personally I would have thought that it would be confusing and expensive to apply for 2 visas at the same time - one application was bad enough 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## jlo5616 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Two Visas*

Well I guess I was under the assumption that employer-sponsored visas were paid for by the employer? I am guessing I am silly to think that? Wishful thinking 

I would only, in the end, be able to pay for one - if that. I was just wondering if I started the 175 app and a few months after I got an offer for a sponsored job and the employer was willing to pay those fees, if I could have both visa apps going at once and get to Australia sooner by using whichever I receive approved first!


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

jlo5616 said:


> Well I guess I was under the assumption that employer-sponsored visas were paid for by the employer? I am guessing I am silly to think that? Wishful thinking
> 
> I would only, in the end, be able to pay for one - if that. I was just wondering if I started the 175 app and a few months after I got an offer for a sponsored job and the employer was willing to pay those fees, if I could have both visa apps going at once and get to Australia sooner by using whichever I receive approved first!


You may be right that the employer would pay - I didn't go that route, but you would still have to pay for the other application, medical and skills fees etc. 

Why the rush to get here?


----------



## jlo5616 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Why the rush?*

Well, for one the US economy sucks and I have been actively trying to find a job here for months with no luck. I'm ready for a change, for one!

Also, I have always, since I was a child, wanted to move to and live in Australia. I've never felt like I belonged in the US. I'm tired of being in a bad economy, with no job, no health insurance, and crappy weather (I'm in an insufferable city in New York). I'm ready for sunshine, nice people, a stable economy, and a job!!!

I'm to the point where I'm offering a cash bonus to anyone who helps me find a sponsored job in Australia. So anyone one here if you see this, yeah, that offer stands - I want to move to Australia and I'm willing to pay someone to make it happen!


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Unfortunately there are loads of others who feel the same way and the Australian immigration system will do things at it's own speed 

Although there is Medicare you are still encouraged to pay for private health insurance here, there have been some job losses recently from some car firms, but yes the economy seems to be better here than in the US from what I hear. 

Good luck,
Karen


----------



## jlo5616 (Jul 15, 2008)

The US economy is AWFUL, I can't imagine the Australian economy being anywhere close to as bad as here! My one friend took 6 months to find a crappy part-time minimum wage job. I have 3 college degrees, 9 years experience in HR, and 5 years experience as a small business owner, and I have been looking for 3 months with no luck. I've even applied to ::shudder:: Walmart! I got turned down from a Walmart because they have no open positions... it's just, sad.


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi there Jenni,

Well, I guess there's no law against applying for 2 visas. Just be aware, as Karen said, that with the skilled independent visa you will have to do a skills assessment and get that passed before applying for the visa. Also medicals and police checks would have to be done too.

I would suggest you contact a migration agent. They would be able to steer you in the right direction on exactly how to proceed.

Dolly


----------

